# Draw Length



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Whatever your style of shootng is, have you measured your draw lenght ? Mine is 58 inches.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i havent measured mine i draw to my chin and im 14,sooo it is not that long.but im not sure.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

dgui said:


> Whatever your style of shootng is, have you measured your draw lenght ? Mine is 58 inches.


What is the length of the rubber that you pull to 58"?

Have you used a chrony?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

boyntonstu said:


> Whatever your style of shootng is, have you measured your draw lenght ? Mine is 58 inches.


What is the length of the rubber that you pull to 58"?

Have you used a chrony?
[/quote]

I have not invested in a chrony yet. I use the Tex Express Bands one for each side and they only come 10 1/2 inches in length but they surly stretch. Tex tapers them from 3/4 inch to 1/2 inch so by the time they are secured they are actually 9 inches .


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i do not know my draw length. and i want to start using butterfly someday


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

[/quote]

I have not invested in a chrony yet. I use the Tex Express Bands one for each side and they only come 10 1/2 inches in length but they surly stretch. Tex tapers them from 3/4 inch to 1/2 inch so by the time they are secured they are actually 9 inches .
[/quote]

Like this:









I am comparing the Tex Express Bands to Theraband Green.

Tex makes a beautiful band set.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I draw about 28 inches when i do butterfly only go half dont know what that draw is though


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I am comparing the Tex Express Bands to Theraband Green.

Tex makes a beautiful band set.
[/quote]

At what draw length will you chrony the Tex Express Bands? I only use one per side. I am curious at what draw lenghth would be the most advantageous in Feet Per Second . My shooting draw pic .


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

58"!?! I couldn't draw to 58" unless I held the fork between my feet.

I normally draw maybe 28"; longer into the butterfly but I don't do that regularly and would fall well short of 58".

You should see the Chinese slingshots. I bet danny'll opine, but he's around my height and probably draws a couple of feet.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> 58"!?! I couldn't draw to 58" unless I held the fork between my feet.
> 
> I normally draw maybe 28"; longer into the butterfly but I don't do that regularly and would fall well short of 58".
> 
> You should see the Chinese slingshots. I bet danny'll opine, but he's around my height and probably draws a couple of feet.


I am not a tall individual and im more on the compact side. My point is to get all the slammin, jammin speed I can out of my shooter when I need to. The beauty of my Glove shooter is that there are no fork, finger or hand hits if your off a little and no hand slaps so I have no hesitation about realy pulling back .


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

I shoot full butterfly 67 in.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My regular draw length is around 33-34" When I (try to) shoot butterfly style it's around 52 inches.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

29"


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

keeco said:


> I shoot full butterfly 67 in.


Now that is Enormus. What bands do you use and how long is the band after securing the ends?


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey dgui,12'-13'


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

My draw length from the fork tip to my ear is 31 inches or 79cm the tube length is 4&3/4 inches or 12cm.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

My draw length from the fork tip to my ear is 31 inches or 79cm the tube length is 4&3/4 inches or 12cm.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> My draw length from the fork tip to my ear is 31 inches or 79cm the tube length is 4&3/4 inches or 12cm.


79/12 = 6.58X What band, pounds, and how long do they last?

That is way, way, over 250%


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

boyntonstu said:


> My draw length from the fork tip to my ear is 31 inches or 79cm the tube length is 4&3/4 inches or 12cm.


79/12 = 6.58X What band, pounds, and how long do they last?That is way, way, over 250%
[/quote]
I'm not scientific it's 1745* dankung tubing, pounds = ? no idea last a very long time,I have to change one tube every now and again I use four strand fixed tubing on the Bi - Thor dankung. The same method is used on my handmade also.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> My draw length from the fork tip to my ear is 31 inches or 79cm the tube length is 4&3/4 inches or 12cm.


79/12 = 6.58X What band, pounds, and how long do they last?That is way, way, over 250%
[/quote]
I'm not scientific it's 1745* dankung tubing, pounds = ? no idea last a very long time,I have to change one tube every now and again I use four strand fixed tubing on the Bi - Thor dankung. The same method is used on my handmade also.
[/quote]

I think I like the Hand Made Shooter over the Bi-Thor. Very Nice work on the MDF.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

30 inches for regular shooting and 63 inches for Albatross/Butterfly style. Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

26" to my cheekbone, same as my bows. I'm just a hair under 5'10" barefoot, but I have short limbs for my size and use a closed rather than open shooting stance. Never measured butterfly style.


----------

